# I think I need a new computer, advice thread. CPU is redlining and stuttering/crackling



## kupo15 (Feb 8, 2021)

I want to have more control over my samples, so I switched all my CSS winds, brass, strings patches from the mix mic to close and mainmics and now I'm getting crackling and distortion during full tutti passages. I assume this has to do with the CPU being overloaded and redlining at 100%. I have an i5 6500, am I correct that this CPU is not going to cut it? If so, any advice on what to do? Get a new processor (is that even possible to swap out processors?) or make an investment in and get a new rig? Or could it be a routing issue or something I could improve with the software?

Reaper
32 GB ram (not even using 60%)
preload buffer at 12kb
MSI B150 MoBo
i5 6500
SSD
GTX 1060 6GB (I'm relatively happy with this GPU)


----------



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2021)

How much ram?


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 8, 2021)

easyrider said:


> How much ram



forgot to add that, 32GB, task manager is showing not even 60% is being used. Kontakt buffer load is at 12Kb, I don't think ram is the issue, I even brought it up to 24KB and same thing


----------



## easyrider (Feb 8, 2021)

kupo15 said:


> forgot to add that, 32GB, task manager is showing not even 60% is being used. Kontakt buffer load is at 12Kb, I don't think ram is the issue, I even brought it up to 24KB and same thing


Audio buffer ?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 8, 2021)

here's a couple more questions...

1) Are you using an audio interface? If not, this is a typical culprit for cracklings/pops, clicks

2) Is the SSD a dedicated drive, or is Windows also on that drive?


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 8, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Audio buffer ?


its at 512 right now



Jeremy Spencer said:


> here's a couple more questions...
> 
> 1) Are you using an audio interface? If not, this is a typical culprit for cracklings/pops, clicks
> 
> 2) Is the SSD a dedicated drive, or is Windows also on that drive?


Yes

1. Focusrite solo
2. the SSD is not dedicated

Interesting though, for some reason now my cpu isn't redlining anymore thus no more distortion but now my disk is redlining and dropping some samples. I'm going to try increasing the preload size. 

I assume that because now that I'm streaming more patches because, I'm using 2 microphones for each instruments instead of what I assume is a single patch with all the mics baked in, the CPU has to work harder to stream and process all these samples?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 8, 2021)

It’s also not ideal to host samples on your OS drive (windows drive). This may have nothing to do with your issue, but something to consider down the road.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 8, 2021)

IF you decide to go the new pc route the first question is: what is your budget?
There are many good sites out there to help you select the best system such as:

https://pcpartpicker.com/ (select your country at the top)
http://www.cgdirector.com/ for power workstations
https://www.cpubenchmark.net/ to compare CPUs and GPUs
etc.

Currently I'm building a new PC myself. I'm moving from Intel to AMD for the first time as their current power/$ is much better. So far something like:

CPU AMD Ryzen 9 5950X (16c/32t) or 5900X (12c/24t)
MB Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Hero WiFi
128 MG RAM G.Skill
EVGA RTX 3080 or similar
NVMe 2TB Samsung EVO 970 Pro
etc.

mostly because I'm working with video and 3D also now. My system is Win10 and Cubase 11 Pro.


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 8, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> It’s also not ideal to host samples on your OS drive (windows drive). This may have nothing to do with your issue, but something to consider down the road.


Makes sense, wouldn't be a bad idea to get an NVME one dedicated for streaming



Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> IF you decide to go the new pc route the first question is: what is your budget?


My budget is going to be high, 2K maybe 3K but only if its really needed, that stimulus money haha. I realize its going to be less expensive in the long run if I don't skimp out and go for something "future proof." I skimped out on my current rig and now I regret it, but its okay

I don't need a new gpu though, I like my gtx 1060

It seems like what I'll need is a new mobo, processor and PSU? (and tower)

I was thinking getting the best cpu with Rayzen 9 as well and being able to up my RAM to 128 when I need to

If think between the mobo and cpu that will be about 1K right there, and I don't anticipate the build being more than $1500

I'm also hearing that AMD is coming out with a new gen and tech which means buying anything current won't be upgradeable? Is that a concern of yours?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 8, 2021)

Not really a concern for me as parts are already ordered  You could also look into the Ryzen 9 3950X which is also a 16c/32t as the 5950X (just a bit slower and less $) AND available right now on the same type of MBs. Most (all?) X570 chipset-based MBs can ramp up RAM to 128GB. Just make sure to buy a 4x32GB kit right away for 100% compat. Go for 3200+ and CL14 or CL16 if possible. Corsair, G.Skill are good choices here. Check compatibility with MB QVL on the MB site. Cross-check compatibility with the RAM site also.

Go for a larger case in case (!) you need it later. Many choices. A case compatible with E-ATX will be a sure bet because they are larger and have more leg room to work inside.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

Before you build a new pc why not buy another SSD and put your samples on that.....if it doesn’t fix your issue then you have lost nothing as you can just take it over to the new build....

Nvme offers nothing extra in streaming or loading performance over SSD When it comes to sample libraries....

Nvme for boot is worth it....

Also make sure your SSD is not full...25% free space is an optimal amount for optimal performance.....Using an SSD that full is never a good idea and really slows things down.

You could upgrade your cpu to a 6700k 4 core 8 threads....hyper threading can help in certain scenarios....

Right now I would get another SSD transfer samples to it....and make sure it’s being used in AHCI mode....in bios....for both OS SSD and Sample SSD.


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Before you build a new pc why not buy another SSD and put your samples on that.....if it doesn’t fix your issue then you have lost nothing as you can just take it over to the new build....
> 
> Nvme offers nothing extra in streaming or loading performance over SSD When it comes to sample libraries....
> 
> ...


That's a good idea about trying the new ssd first. I'm surprised to hear nvme offers no extra speed for samples when it's a faster drive, why is that? My current rig doesn't allow for nvme so I would have to buy another Sata ssd, but I guess not much of a problem, my cpu boots up plenty fast with my ssd and I wouldn't feel like transferring it all over to an nvme

I was also thinking about doubling my ram to 64 and trying a higher preload size to see if that helps. If it doesn't it doesn't hurt for the new rig either, not sure if that performance is still dependent on the cpu and disk though

I'm not sure what mode my drives are in actually, I what if my mobo when supports ahci mode as I'm not sure what that is


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Before you build a new pc why not buy another SSD and put your samples on that.....if it doesn’t fix your issue then you have lost nothing as you can just take it over to the new build....
> 
> Nvme offers nothing extra in streaming or loading performance over SSD When it comes to sample libraries....
> 
> ...


^this. No need to spend a small fortune. Also, I’m also not convinced Nvme is noticeably faster, same with Ram speed.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

kupo15 said:


> That's a good idea about trying the new ssd first. I'm surprised to hear nvme offers no extra speed for samples when it's a faster drive, why is that? My current rig doesn't allow for nvme so I would have to buy another Sata ssd, but I guess not much of a problem, my cpu boots up plenty fast with my ssd and I wouldn't feel like transferring it all over to an nvme
> 
> I was also thinking about doubling my ram to 64 and trying a higher preload size to see if that helps. If it doesn't it doesn't hurt for the new rig either, not sure if that performance is still dependent on the cpu and disk though
> 
> I'm not sure what mode my drives are in actually, I what if my mobo when supports ahci mode as I'm not sure what that is


Nvme is fast with large data transfer...Ive tested SSD against my Nvme and there is no noticeable difference in load times in Kontakt 

Copying a 2TB video file to one of my SSD is super quick but the landing zone is still limited by the SSD write speeds....Copying from Nvme to Nvme is insanely quick though....

More ram is always helpful...

AHCI is Advanced Host controller interface...

AHCI – a new *mode* for memory devices, where a computer can *use* all *SATA*advantages, primarily higher speed of data exchange with *SSD* and HDD (Native Command Queuing technology, or NCQ), as well as hot swapping of hard disks.


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 9, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> ^this. No need to spend a small fortune. Also, I’m also not convinced Nvme is noticeably faster, same with Ram speed.


I will give this a try tonight. I'm looking into getting a Samsung 870 QVO 2TB SSD 4-bit MLC V-NAND SATA III 6Gb/s 2.5" Internal Solid State Drive to move all my samples over to. Its still a pretty penny at $230 but much cheaper than getting a processor and mobo if this works. I'm not sure what the difference between this one is and a 2TB version of my 860, they are the same price. I have a feeling that perhaps maybe my mobo might not accept the above SSD, need to check

Worst case scenario, this SSD is needed regardless so then I'll just proceed to upgrading the cpu and mobo.

It also looks like my current EVO 860 is in AHCI mode already which is good, I see the Standard SATA AHCI Controller present in the device manager, might need to double check in the bios that its actually in AHCI mode (crosses fingers)


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

The QVO is a inferior QLC nand over the superior TLC nand , what’s the difference in price?


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> The QVO is a inferior QLC nand over the superior TLC nand , what’s the difference in price?


The QVO is only $10 cheaper than the 2TB version of what I currently have. Looking at going for this for my sample drive purely bc its a higher capacity drive of what I currently have
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-Internal-MZ-76E1T0B-AM/dp/B0786QNSBD?th=1 (EVO)

Also, my mobo only has two ram slots, so if I want to upgrade to 64 I would have to swap them out for two 32s


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

kupo15 said:


> The QVO is only $10 cheaper than the 2TB version of what I currently have. Looking at going for this for my sample drive purely bc its a higher capacity drive of what I currently have
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-Internal-MZ-76E1T0B-AM/dp/B0786QNSBD?th=1 (EVO)
> 
> Also, my mobo only has two ram slots, so if I want to upgrade to 64 I would have to swap them out for two 32s


QLC Not worth it for 10 bucks saving.....

See how you go with 32gb first and a new TLC SSD. 🙂


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> QLC Not worth it for 10 bucks saving.....
> 
> See how you go with 32gb first and a new TLC SSD. 🙂


MLC one? You think I should be getting this one instead of the EVO 860?

https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-SATA-Internal-MZ-76P1T0BW/dp/B07879KC15/ref=pd_lpo_147_img_2/145-9614801-6893610?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B078211KCN&pd_rd_r=5dc26baa-4cdf-4b2d-93bd-f2fb78750e98&pd_rd_w=kUaas&pd_rd_wg=yZeg4&pf_rd_p=16b28406-aa34-451d-8a2e-b3930ada000c&pf_rd_r=HX6KV5RPKS0DTFYDMW2J&refRID=HX6KV5RPKS0DTFYDMW2J&th=1 (SSD)

My current evo isn't MLC and this is $100 more, but if its a better investment for the future than the non PRO version than that's okay.

Also, is there anything else I can be doing audio wise within reaper or elsewhere to lessen the strain on disk/cpu? My focusrite can't go above 1024, I can increase my preload buffer from 12kb to 30kb or higher depending on how much my RAM can handle, 

here are my current settings, latency is not a concern for me as I'm not live recording anything









Gyazo







gyazo.com


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

kupo15 said:


> MLC one? You think I should be getting this one instead of the EVO 860?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Inch-SATA-Internal-MZ-76P1T0BW/dp/B07879KC15/ref=pd_lpo_147_img_2/145-9614801-6893610?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B078211KCN&pd_rd_r=5dc26baa-4cdf-4b2d-93bd-f2fb78750e98&pd_rd_w=kUaas&pd_rd_wg=yZeg4&pf_rd_p=16b28406-aa34-451d-8a2e-b3930ada000c&pf_rd_r=HX6KV5RPKS0DTFYDMW2J&refRID=HX6KV5RPKS0DTFYDMW2J&th=1 (SSD)
> 
> ...


Just don’t buy this one if it’s not much cheaper than the others...
SAMSUNG 870 QVO SATA III 2.5" SSD 2TB (MZ-77Q2T0B)​


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Just don’t buy this one if it’s not much cheaper than the others...
> SAMSUNG 870 QVO SATA III 2.5" SSD 2TB (MZ-77Q2T0B)​


Okay got it, is the extra $100 worth it to get the 860 PRO which has MLC vs the 860 EVO which doesn't? That's my only decision at this point


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

kupo15 said:


> Okay got it, is the extra $100 worth it to get the 860 PRO which has MLC vs the 860 EVO which doesn't? That's my only decision at this point


No

Get the EVO dont get QVO


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> No
> 
> Get the EVO dont get QVO


Lol, both ssds I listed are EVO non QVO :D I did some reading and the only difference between the two is that the PRO is the EVO with double the write cycles so just better endurance. I think I'll be fine with the normal EVO one and save the $100. Thanks so much!


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

kupo15 said:


> I'm looking into getting a Samsung 870 QVO 2TB SSD


You posted this....


----------



## kupo15 (Feb 9, 2021)

easyrider said:


> You posted this....


oh yeah at first, but then when you said don't all the links and references to the SSDs thereafter were not the QVO. That's were I got confused haha sorry for the confusion


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2021)

kupo15 said:


> oh yeah at first, but then when you said don't all the links and references to the SSDs thereafter were not the QVO. That's were I got confused haha sorry for the confusion


Got there in the end 😂


----------

